# eNVy22 Stealth Mod



## Skollie (6/11/15)

Hey hey guys. check this out? very very cool device!





Compact. Large Battery. Temp Control.

Cumaaaaaan vendors bring it in!

the only issue i could think of is if the threading doesnt line up properly you could block off your air holes? maybe

https://www.naturevape.co.uk/envy22-stealth-mod-75w

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Noddy (6/11/15)

Saw this a while ago. Might get myself one for christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> Hey hey guys. check this out? very very cool device!
> 
> View attachment 38598
> 
> ...


Pity it doesn't have a removable battery...


----------



## SampleBox (6/11/15)

Any local stockists?


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Pity it doesn't have a removable battery...


Meh.

who keeps a vape long enough to see the lipo die any way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skollie (6/11/15)

Vapester said:


> Any local stockists?


not that i am aware of :/


----------



## Noddy (7/11/15)

@CapeVapeConnection Fasttech sell these now - https://www.fasttech.com/products/3099/10013629/3693602-authentic-athena-envy22-75w-3200mah-tc-vw

Reactions: Like 1


----------

